# No BM issues just severe stomach pain



## ditaxdeath (Jan 5, 2011)

HI I', 14 and have GI promblems since I was young. I was diagnosed with GERD with I was 12 after having severe heartburn and coughing. I was put on prilosic, a year later I was put on Nexium. It stopped the heart burn but I still feel acid that comes up my throat. But now for alittle over a month now I have had severe stomach burning/pain above my belly button and below my rib cage. It is so severe I sit up all night crying because it won't stop. It is 24/7 pain and I have tried not eating, eating only raw fruits and veggies, and back to my old vegan diet. Nothing has helped. I had an endosocpy and a stomach ph test and was told I have mild gastris and IBS. I don't understand how I can have IBS I have never had C or D before.WHat can I do to stop this pain, it is ruining my life?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS is often used to mean "any functional bowel disorder" as they treat the pain, diarrhea, constipation the same way no matter which one you have.If your BM's are completely the way they have always been then it could be Chronic Functional Abdominal Pain (which is all the pain of IBS without bowel disturbance). If your BM's are more frequent or even just different consistency (so soft but not diarrhea or hard but not really constipated) that can count, it doesn't have to be just watery diarrhea and rabbit pellet constipation (the far edges of the range).There are many different functional bowel diseases according to researchers, but most clinicians don't distinguish between them as I said they use the same meds no matter which on it is. There aren't different meds for pain depending on which one you have.


----------



## ditaxdeath (Jan 5, 2011)

I have been put on 2 different IBS pain medication with no change one for severe pain and one for just regular pain.What can I do to stop it? My doctor is telling me Self-hyponisis and I have no clue how that will help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It actually works well in clinical trials.If the pain is like a noisy radio channel, with hypnosis you can turn down the noise so only the signals you want get through.There are both therapists who can do it in person or at home CD's you can use.


----------

